

Facebook to Pay $19 Billion for WhatsApp - pravpraveen
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304914204579393452029288302?mod=Tech_newsreel_1

======
JustinBlaird
Really? Maybe you should post this to Hacker News. Or to news.ycombinator.com.
Hurry.

------
a3voices
are you dense? this has already been posted 523432 times

